
Show HN: Analytics, reporting and BI for transactional emails and campaigns - kehers
https://mailintel.io
======
mahesh_rm
I like this service but not enough to pay for it, and delegate something so
crucial to closed source code, not to mention gdpr complications. Is there
anybody here doing this already with something simple and open sourced?

~~~
kehers
I actually started it as opensource but maintenance and monetisation was
difficult. The source is still a good start point to build anything off Amazon
SES/Mailgun analytics
[https://github.com/suetco/suet](https://github.com/suetco/suet)

